# Did I do the right thing?



## kimber_lee_314 (Nov 8, 2011)

I was on the way to my vet today with my rabbit when I saw a kitty crossing a busy street. She made it, but then along came her little kitten. It was freaked out and running all around - dodging cars. I was able to get it, and a kind lady gave me a Trader Joe's bag to put it in. As I went back to my car I could hear the mama cat crying for her baby. I went over to try to get her, but she was afraid and ran. I was afraid of scaring her into traffic, so I left but I could hear her crying for her baby the whole time. My heart was just breaking for her. I was tempted to give her the baby and hope for the best, but I ended up just rushing the kitten to my house so I could get to my vet appointment on time. I'm haunted by the look on that mama's face and her cries, and I keep thinking about her tonight, lonely for her baby. Did I do the right thing?

P.S. Anyone is So Cal want a kitten?


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 8, 2011)

What a cute kitten. If we lived closer to each other I'd take it in a heart beat.

Don't put human feelings on animals. Yes, that mother cat will look for and try to protect her baby, but just think of it as the baby is now being weaned.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 8, 2011)

If I did not have 2 already, without a doubt,think of it this way, the kitten is now safe and happy.

that's one cute kitten


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 9, 2011)

If you didn't take the kitten it could have ended up hit by a car or eaten by another animal.

The mummy cat will cry for her but animals move on pretty fast from loosing their babies. She looks like she was plenty old enough to leave her mum.

Also it's strange how there was only one kitten and not at least another couple. 
It's a very cute kitten,
if I didn't live across the pond I'd have her


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't know why, but your story really got to me! That is so sad, but you did the right thing. Now if you can find that kitten a good home where it will be loved than you have done more than the right thing... You did a GREAT thing!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 9, 2011)

You did the right thing. First chances are good either one or both of them would have ended up roadkill. Second if the mother was wild, now would be the time to pull the kitten and get it into a healthier environment. By now, the mother has put the kitten out of her mind and I am basing that upon all the females whose kittens have been taken away from them here at my house. The Mother herself, may have been taking that kitten out in order to leave it behind somewhere away from her for weaning. I have a few females here who have done that.


----------



## Tortoise (Nov 9, 2011)

I think the Mother cat will not look for her kitten for long. She will probably have another litter quite soon.
Hope your kitten finds a great home.
I would have done the same thing too.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you everyone ... I'm better today. The whole situation was so hard. The kitten is wild so now I have to work on taming her and getting her spayed. Thanks again for your support!


----------



## zesty_17 (Nov 9, 2011)

you did the right thing. Tootie-my cat, was born a feral and some old ladies found him & brought him to me on thanksgiving day 3 years ago with his eyes still closed. He is the best cat, acts more like a dog though, follows me everywhere, sits on command, comes on command, and even chases his tail! Wild kittens can become great, loving pets!


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 9, 2011)

I think you did the right thing, sound like the little kitten wouldn't have been around much longer if you wouldn't have saved it..


----------



## fbsmith3 (Nov 10, 2011)

I grew up in the country with feral cats. You absolutely did the right thing. Most likely she lost at least 1 maybe a lot more kittens to disease, cars or predators. The kitten you saved will have a good life Mama, has had a hard life.

You are this kittens angel, thank you for helping. Honestly, I don't like cats, but I love all animals.


----------



## Mao Senpai (Nov 10, 2011)

You did the right thing... my cat Lina was born feral and had a lot work done and Jayne my other cat.. was the only one of his liter that survived and his mom didn't make it either so he was bottle fed since he was found.. they usually go through harsh things in the wild or what not...


----------



## Laura (Nov 11, 2011)

He should tame down in no time!
if you can.. go try to catch the mom.. she needs to get off the streets and spayed.. so this never happens again.. im sure there were other kittens.. at one time.. or still...
they wrench your heat dont they? 
you did right!!!


----------



## ChiKat (Nov 12, 2011)

What a beautiful kitten!


----------

